
The longest study on happiness - spdionis
http://www.ted.com/talks/robert_waldinger_what_makes_a_good_life_lessons_from_the_longest_study_on_happiness
======
spdionis
I am curious to see more opinions on this study. The speaker argues that good
relationships improve our health and success in life. I wonder how much of it
is the other way around though. Maybe cause and effect are inversed?

